# Sicherheitsschalter mit RFID



## blimaa (20 August 2018)

Hi

Mittlerweile hat ja jeder Sicherheitssensorhersteller Sensoren mit RFID im Programm.
Nun frage ich mich, wann braucht es die RFID Sensoren und wann kann ich noch "normale" Sicherheitssensoren/ Türschalter ohne RFID nehmen?
Als neuste Erfindung gibt es ja mittlerweile nicht nur bei den kontaktlosen Schaltern, sondern dass auch in der Schaltzunge ein RFID Tag drin ist...


----------



## weißnix_ (21 August 2018)

RFID in Sicherheitsschaltern ist doch m.E. in erster Linie eine Maßnahme des Manipulationsschutzes. Wenn Deine Bewertungsmatrix Manipulationsanreiz sagt: "Alles Grün" sehe ich keinen Grund für deren Einsatz.


----------



## Tommi (21 August 2018)

Hallo,

dann bräuchte man sie nie, denn der Manipulationsanreiz muss ja berücksichtigt sein .
Oder man traut als Maschinenhersteller seinen Kunden nicht und weist damit nach,
alles technisch Mögliche getan zu haben.
Die Türschalterlobby muss ja auch innovativ sein...


----------



## stevenn (21 August 2018)

schau dir hierzu die DIN EN ISO 14119 an


----------



## weißnix_ (21 August 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann bräuchte man sie nie, denn der Manipulationsanreiz muss ja berücksichtigt sein .



Das ist so nicht richtig. Wenn konstruktiv der Manipulationsanreiz nicht klein gehalten werden kann sind RFID-Schalter durchaus hilfreich.
Einwegschrauben sind ebenfalls ein Weg - jedoch gibt es bei uns keinen Schlosser der damit nicht umgehen kann 
Das sehe ich an den Stellen, wo ich selbst definitiv Einwegschrauben verbaut habe und diese von Niemand durch normale Schrauben ersetzt wurden. Ich habe im Bereich der Schutzeinrichtungen häufiger mit Nachrüstmaßnahmen an Uraltmaschinen zu kämpfen - da kommt es gelegentlich zur unpraktischen "Käseglockensituation" mit extrem hohem Manipulationsanreiz.

RFID-Schalter verhindern zumindest effektiv den "Nachschlüssel" den jeder Schlosser bei sich haben kann.


----------



## Safety (21 August 2018)

Hallo, 
ein Punkt ist das Umgehen auf eine vernünftigerweise vorhersehbare Art dies ist in der DIN EN ISO 14119 beschrieben. Hier haben die RFID einen Vorteil da man die entsprechend Schalter mit hoher Kodierungsstufe leicht einsetzen kann.
Weiterhin haben mechanische Verriegelungseinrichtungen mit zwangsöffnenden Kontakten oder auch magnetisch wirkende Verriegelungseinrichtungen mit Reedkontakten ein Problem mit dem Diagnosedeckungsgrad nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bei einer elektrischen Reihenschaltung, Stickwort ist hier Fehlermaskierung. Die RFID haben oft eine Interne Diagnose in Form von OSSD Ein- und Ausgängen, also ist hier eine Reihenschaltung einfacher. Problem ist aber da oft eine entsprechende verzögerte also lange Abschaltung (Auslösezeit).


----------



## Tommi (21 August 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Wenn konstruktiv der Manipulationsanreiz nicht klein gehalten werden kann sind RFID-Schalter durchaus hilfreich.
> Einwegschrauben sind ebenfalls ein Weg - jedoch gibt es bei uns keinen Schlosser der damit nicht umgehen kann
> Das sehe ich an den Stellen, wo ich selbst definitiv Einwegschrauben verbaut habe und diese von Niemand durch normale Schrauben ersetzt wurden. Ich habe im Bereich der Schutzeinrichtungen häufiger mit Nachrüstmaßnahmen an Uraltmaschinen zu kämpfen - da kommt es gelegentlich zur unpraktischen "Käseglockensituation" mit extrem hohem Manipulationsanreiz.
> 
> RFID-Schalter verhindern zumindest effektiv den "Nachschlüssel" den jeder Schlosser bei sich haben kann.



Ich glaube, wir meinen das Gleiche...


----------



## s_kraut (3 Mai 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir meinen das Gleiche...


Die Neue DIN EN ISO 14119 wird es klären. Der erste Entwurf war bis auf ein wirrwarr zwischen text und bild schon ganz brauchbar. Wie der letzte Entwurf aussehen wird kann man sich bei Bedarf beim Beuth kaufen.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (9 Mai 2022)

Denk aber daran, dass die RFID Sicherheitsschalter unter die Funkanlagen-Richtlinie 2014/53/EU fällt und somit diese Richtlinie in der EG-Konformitätserklärung angegeben werden muss.


----------



## Elektriko (9 Mai 2022)

Nicht unbedingt. Normalerweise den Sensor selbst hat schon eine Konformitätserklärung


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (9 Mai 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Normalerweise den Sensor selbst hat schon eine Konformitätserklärung


Richtig ja, aber da du das Produkt kaufst und in dein Produkt einbaust, hast du doch jetzt dem Endverbraucher gegenüber die Pflicht, diese Richtlinie einzuhalten oder nicht?


----------



## MasterOhh (9 Mai 2022)

Meinem Kenntnistand nach gilt die Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers der Funkanlage, sofern diese leicht zugänglich und trennbar in einer Maschine eingebaut ist. Wenn die Funkanlage fest mit einem elektrischen Teil der Maschine verbunden ist (z.B. festgelötet auf einem Board) muss vom Hersteller der Maschine die Konformität zur MRL und zur RED erklärt werden.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (10 Mai 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Meinem Kenntnistand nach gilt die Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers der Funkanlage, sofern diese leicht zugänglich und trennbar in einer Maschine eingebaut ist. Wenn die Funkanlage fest mit einem elektrischen Teil der Maschine verbunden ist (z.B. festgelötet auf einem Board) muss vom Hersteller der Maschine die Konformität zur MRL und zur RED erklärt werden.


Hast du hierzu eine Quelle? Woher hast du die Information?


----------



## stevenn (10 Mai 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Richtig ja, aber da du das Produkt kaufst und in dein Produkt einbaust, hast du doch jetzt dem Endverbraucher gegenüber die Pflicht, diese Richtlinie einzuhalten oder nicht?


erwähnst du auf deinem Produkt / auf deiner Maschine dann auch die REACH-Verordnung, da die eingebauten Elektronikbauteile bestimmt darunter fallen?
Würdest du dann die REACH auch bei einer Fräsmaschine angeben?

oder 

erwähnst du auch die Druckgeräterichtlinie auf deiner Konformitätserklärung, weil ein Druckspeicher eingebaut ist?
z.B. kleiner Druckspeicher zum Betätigen einer Bremse einer Rolle. Die Anlage ist auf drei Stockwerke verteilt. Dann fällt nahc deiner Definition die komplette Anlage unter die Druckgeräterichtlinie?


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (10 Mai 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> erwähnst du auf deinem Produkt / auf deiner Maschine dann auch die REACH-Verordnung, da die eingebauten Elektronikbauteile bestimmt darunter fallen?
> Würdest du dann die REACH auch bei einer Fräsmaschine angeben?
> 
> oder
> ...


Ok hat sich teilweise erledigt. Zum Thema Druckspeicher gibt es hier die Erklärung: https://publikationen.dguv.de/widgets/pdf/download/article/3591 Punkt 4.

Für RFID-Sicherheitsschalter habe ich folgendes gefunden: https://cesitec.de/blog/2019/anwendung-der-funkanlagenrichtlinie-bei-maschinen

Somit sollte bei fest verbauten RFID Sicherheitsschaltern die RED-Richtlinie angegeben werden.


----------



## stevenn (10 Mai 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Ok hat sich teilweise erledigt. Zum Thema Druckspeicher gibt es hier die Erklärung: https://publikationen.dguv.de/widgets/pdf/download/article/3591 Punkt 4.
> 
> Für RFID-Sicherheitsschalter habe ich folgendes gefunden: https://cesitec.de/blog/2019/anwendung-der-funkanlagenrichtlinie-bei-maschinen
> 
> Somit sollte bei fest verbauten RFID Sicherheitsschaltern die RED-Richtlinie angegeben werden.


Schauen wir doch in die Funkanlagenrichtlinie selbst:
_„Funkanlage“ ein elektrisches oder elektronisches Erzeugnis, das zum Zweck der Funkkommunikation und/oder der
Funkortung bestimmungsgemäß Funkwellen ausstrahlt und/oder empfängt, oder ein elektrisches oder elektronisches
Erzeugnis, das Zubehör, etwa eine Antenne, benötigt, damit es zum Zweck der Funkkommunikation und/oder der
Funkortung bestimmungsgemäß Funkwellen ausstrahlen und/oder empfangen kann;_

Also darunter fällt meiner Ansicht nach keine Maschine. Unsere Prüfstände oder auch z.B. Fräsmaschinen auch nicht.deren bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung hat nicht den Zweck einer Funkausstrahlung. Die Schalter an sich natürlich schon.

Also meiner Meinung nach ist deine Aussage aus #9 falsch!


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (10 Mai 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> Schauen wir doch in die Funkanlagenrichtlinie selbst:
> _„Funkanlage“ ein elektrisches oder elektronisches Erzeugnis, das zum Zweck der Funkkommunikation und/oder der
> Funkortung bestimmungsgemäß Funkwellen ausstrahlt und/oder empfängt, oder ein elektrisches oder elektronisches
> Erzeugnis, das Zubehör, etwa eine Antenne, benötigt, damit es zum Zweck der Funkkommunikation und/oder der
> ...


Ok danke ist gelöscht.


----------



## marscho (10 Mai 2022)

Von meiner Seite aus muss ich prinzipiell @stevenn zustimmen.

Üblicherweise empfehle ich das Aufführen von Richtlinien (untergeordnet auch Normen) abhängig von deren Relevanz für die individuelle Anlage zu machen. Im vorliegenden Fall heißt das aus meiner Sicht:

Der Sicherheitsschalter ist ein Bauteil aus dem Herstellerkatalog, das nicht auf meine Anforderung hin speziell für mich gebaut wird.
Der Schalter als solcher ist für sich gesehen "verwendungsfertig", ich muss ihn nicht erst aus anderen Komponenten zusammensetzen (Schalter, Betätiger, Kabel ran).
Der "Funkbereich" des Sicherheitsschalters ist auf die Anlage bezogen sehr eng begrenzt und endet eigentlich ja schon mit der internen Auswertung im Schalter selbst.
Ich baue den Sicherheitsschalter nach Herstellervorgabe ein bzw. verwende ihn entsprechend.
In der Folge wird die Funkanlagenrichtlinie nicht angegeben.
Ähnliches gilt für mich im Übrigen, wenn Normen nur "teilweise" erfüllt werden. Das kann z.B. bei einer C-Norm sein, die auf die vorliegende Anlage zwar nicht angewendet werden muss, aus der aber vielleicht dennoch ausgewählte Schutzmaßnahmen angewendet werden. Die Norm dann entsprechend aufzuführen, könnte den Eindruck erwecken, dass sie vollständig erfüllt wird.

Als Alternativbeispiel zum RFID-Schalter gilt für mich dann z.B. "Wireless Safety"-Technik (von der ich nicht besonders viel halte, wenns auch anders geht) wie die hier:








						Wireless Safety - DOLD
					

Die Wireless Safety Systeme von DOLD bieten maximale Mobilität und Flexibilität bei höchster Sicherheit. SAFEMASTER W - Jetzt entdecken.




					www.dold.com
				








						SSP Safety System Products GmbH & Co. KG
					

Innovative Maschinensicherheit - we simplify safety. Wir definieren das Thema Sicherheit NEU. In Form eines vollumfänglichen, aufeinander abgestimmten Produktprogramms, das vom Schutzzaun über die Sensorik bis hin zur Steuerungstechnik und Safety-Dienstleistungen alles aus einer Hand bietet. Für...




					www.safety-products.de
				




Da ist viel mehr von der individuellen Implementierung abhängig und kann nicht so einfach überblickt werden.


----------



## Elektriko (10 Mai 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite aus muss ich prinzipiell @stevenn zustimmen.
> 
> Als Alternativbeispiel zum RFID-Schalter gilt für mich dann z.B. "Wireless Safety"-Technik (von der ich nicht besonders viel halte, wenns auch anders geht) wie die hier:
> 
> ...



Hast du schon (oder jemand) probiert bzw. mit diesem System gearbeitet? Erfahrungen?
Ich habe es leider noch nie gesehen


----------



## MasterOhh (10 Mai 2022)

Den kabellosen Zustimmtaster habe ich schon in einer Anlage verwendet. Der hat so la la funktioniert. Lag sicher bei uns zu einem großen Teil an der Position der Antenne, dem vielen Stahl und die Kran-Funksteuerungen in der Nähe, die durch den Äther brüllen und 100 Nebenkeulen im Frequenzspektrum haben.
Aber vom Prinzip her schon geil, in einer großen Anlage im Einrichte Betrieb Sachen freigeben zu können ohne 30m Kabel durch die Gegend zu zerren. 
Normale Funk-Not-Halte sind ja mittlerweile auch Standard. Die haben wir zu Hauf genutzt. Sind sind auch robuster ggü. Funkstörungen, nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Elektriko (10 Mai 2022)

Danke für deine Meinung. 
Ich  finde das Prinzip auch sehr interessant, aber wie gesagt, habe noch nie gesehen.
Gruß


----------

